# زبان های اسکریپتی > PHP > Yii Framework >  میشه با yii2 شروع کرد؟

## M.Rahi

سلام
میخوام استارت یه پروژه بزرگی رو با yii2 بزنم.
اگر هسته فریم ورک در آینده به روز رسانی بشه، برای پروژه مشکل ساز نمیشه؟
میشه فریم ورک رو به روز رسانی کرد؟
یا اینکه با yii1 شروع کنم؟

----------


## MMSHFE

فعلاً نسخه Stable همون 1.1.14 هست. نسخه 2 هنوز بتا هست و ممکنه خیلی بخشهاش بازنویسی بشه. بهرصورت پشتیبانی از Yii 1.1.x تا 2016 ادامه داره.

----------


## M.Rahi

امکان به روز رسانی از طریق composer نیست؟

----------


## MRmoon

> امکان به روز رسانی از طریق composer نیست؟


میشه بروز رسانی کرد.
ولی منظور آقای شهرکی اینه شما مثلا امروز کد رو باید اینجوری بنویسی
Html::a()
فردا شاید عوضش کنن اینجوری:
Html::linkTo()

----------


## M.Rahi

لینک زیر رو خوندم و مصمم شدم که ان شاء الله با yii2 شروع کنم...

http://www.yiiframework.com/news/77/...a-is-released/

ساختار اصلی yii beta حفظ میشه و در نسخه نهایی، فقط باگ ها برطرف میشن و مستنداتش کاملتر میشه.

ضمنا تیم yii اعلام کرده که انتظار میره اواسط 2014 نسخه نهایی منتشر بشه.

----------


## MMSHFE

هرجور صلاحه. بعداً اگه عوض شد و خورد تو ذوقتون نگین نگفتیم. نسخه بتا اسمش روشه. این نسخه هنوز RC نیست. پس همه چیز قابل تغییره و صرف یک حرف که کسی گفته که مسئول مستنداته نه عضو تیم تولید اصلی، چیزی رو تثبیت نمیکنه.

----------


## rezaonline.net

اگه خیلی بزرگه با Yii ننویس  :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## shadecute

> اگه خیلی بزرگه با Yii ننویس


رضا جان چرا Yii نه؟ پس با چي بنويسه؟

----------


## rezaonline.net

Yii سرعت خوب و امکانات خوبی داره اما چیزی که تقریبا هیچ جا ازش بحث نمیشه مصرف سی پی یوشه 
پدر سرورو در میاره 
برای سایتهای با بازدید خیلی بالا جالب نیست .

----------


## M.Rahi

> Yii سرعت خوب و امکانات خوبی داره اما چیزی که تقریبا هیچ جا ازش بحث نمیشه مصرف سی پی یوشه 
> پدر سرورو در میاره 
> برای سایتهای با بازدید خیلی بالا جالب نیست .


پیشنهاد شما چه فریم ورکی هست؟

و توضیح مختصری در موردش بدین. ممنون

----------


## rezaonline.net

پیشنهادم این هست اگر قرار هست پروژه بزرگی پیاده کنید که مثلا ده ماه طول بکشه پیاده سازیش ، یک ماهش رو صرف پیاده سازی فریم ورک دلخواه مطابق با نیازتون بکنید.

من خودم از Yii استفاده میکنم اما تجربه ای که داشتم سر یکی از سایتهای خیلی خیلی پرترافیک این بود که یک سی پی یو 4 هسته ای رو از پا درآورد اول کاری!!!
مجبور شدم نصف پروژه رو در کنار Yii بصورت جدا بصورت پی اچ پی بنویسیم با کلاس دیتابیسی بر مبنای mysqli که کمی سریعتر هست .

:)

قبول کنید یک MVC + یک کلاس دیتابیس + کلاس کش + روتر + form validator میتونه پایه مناسبی برای یک پروژه باشه .
Yii امکانات خوب و زیادی داره و بلطبع هزینه این امکانات هم باید بپردازید :)

----------


## engmmrj

> پیشنهادم این هست اگر قرار هست پروژه بزرگی پیاده کنید که مثلا ده ماه طول بکشه پیاده سازیش ، یک ماهش رو صرف پیاده سازی فریم ورک دلخواه مطابق با نیازتون بکنید.
> 
> من خودم از Yii استفاده میکنم اما تجربه ای که داشتم سر یکی از سایتهای خیلی خیلی پرترافیک این بود که یک سی پی یو 4 هسته ای رو از پا درآورد اول کاری!!!
> مجبور شدم نصف پروژه رو در کنار Yii بصورت جدا بصورت پی اچ پی بنویسیم با کلاس دیتابیسی بر مبنای mysqli که کمی سریعتر هست .
> 
> :)
> 
> قبول کنید یک MVC + یک کلاس دیتابیس + کلاس کش + روتر + form validator میتونه پایه مناسبی برای یک پروژه باشه .
> Yii امکانات خوب و زیادی داره و بلطبع هزینه این امکانات هم باید بپردازید :)


پس سایت شاپرک یا سایت خود yii چطوری این همه بازدید رو جواب میدن ؟ احتمالا سرورتون درست config نبوده .

----------


## rezaonline.net

تعداد بازدیدهای سایت شاپرک اصلا رقمی در برابر تعداد درخواستهای روی اون سایت نیست :)

گفتم اگر سایت خیلی خیلی خیلی درخواست داشته  باشه با Yii نوشتنش موجب مصرف زیاد سی پی یو میشه
سایت خود Yii و سایت شاپرک که یه سایت معمولی هستن !!!

----------


## MMSHFE

> پس سایت شاپرک یا سایت خود yii چطوری این همه بازدید رو جواب میدن ؟ احتمالا سرورتون درست config نبوده .


آقا رضا نگفتن جواب نمیده Yii که. گفتن باید سرور خوب هم داشته باشین اگه سایت بزرگی دارین. احتمالاً مشخصات سخت افزاری سرور شاپرک و خود سایت Yii از جهان پی قویتر بوده. حالا اینکه میگن شاپرک و سایت خود Yii معمولی هستن بحثش جداست.

----------


## rezaonline.net

> آقا رضا نگفتن جواب نمیده Yii که. گفتن باید سرور خوب هم داشته باشین اگه سایت بزرگی دارین. احتمالاً مشخصات سخت افزاری سرور شاپرک و خود سایت Yii از جهان پی قویتر بوده. حالا اینکه میگن شاپرک و سایت خود Yii معمولی هستن بحثش جداست.


اصلا منظورم جهان پی نبود ، جهان پی هم یه سایت معمولی حساب میشه ، چیز خاصی نداره که :)
جهان پی یه سرور معمولی داره ، البته کانفیگشو یه خارجی انجام داده که کارش خیلی خوب بوده .

حالا بگذریم وارد حاشیه نشیم .
سایت بزرگ و پر درخواست مثلا در حد وبگذر و بلاگفا و ایناست وگرنه من همین الان یه سرویس فروشگاه دهی ساختم که با Yii هست و انشاالله تا چند روز آینده ران میشه .

----------


## engmmrj

> اصلا منظورم جهان پی نبود ، جهان پی هم یه سایت معمولی حساب میشه ، چیز خاصی نداره که :)
> جهان پی یه سرور معمولی داره ، البته کانفیگشو یه خارجی انجام داده که کارش خیلی خوب بوده .
> 
> حالا بگذریم وارد حاشیه نشیم .
> سایت بزرگ و پر درخواست مثلا در حد وبگذر و بلاگفا و ایناست وگرنه من همین الان یه سرویس فروشگاه دهی ساختم که با Yii هست و انشاالله تا چند روز آینده ران میشه .


آدرس بدین بفهمیم دقیقا منظورتون چه جور پروژه ایی هست .

----------


## under22

یعنی اینقدر کانفیگ سرور تو بازدهی و عملکرد سایت تاثیر داره ؟

----------


## rezaonline.net

> آدرس بدین بفهمیم دقیقا منظورتون چه جور پروژه ایی هست .


دو تا مثال برای تعداد درخواست بالا زدم بلاگفا و وبگذر .

اگر هم آدرس اون پروژه رو میخوای که خودم پیاده کردم ،  با عرض پوزش نمیتونم بدم  :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## engmmrj

> دو تا مثال برای تعداد درخواست بالا زدم بلاگفا و وبگذر .
> 
> اگر هم آدرس اون پروژه رو میخوای که خودم پیاده کردم ،  با عرض پوزش نمیتونم بدم


نمیخوریمش  :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## under22

راست میگه !

----------


## under22

میترسه ایدشو بدزدی !
 :قهقهه:

----------


## rezaonline.net

> نمیخوریمش


 :لبخند گشاده!: اسپم نده بچه جان .

----------


## MMSHFE

> یعنی اینقدر کانفیگ سرور تو بازدهی و عملکرد سایت تاثیر داره ؟


خیلی بیشتر از این حرفها تأثیر داره.

----------


## aa_mehr

دوست عزیز این چه پروژه ایی با بازدید بالا هست که همه می تونن ببینن غیر از بچه های این سایت؟ البته کاری به موضوع ندارم ولی کانفیگ کردن سرور و نوع سیستم عاملی که روش نصب میشه و نوع سرویس های و تنظیمات سرویس ها و .... خیلی تو سرعت برنامه تاثیر داره ، شما که سایتی مثل Yii  با اون پیج رنک و الکسا رنک رو سایت کم بازدیدی می دونید پس لابد منظورتون گوگل هست ، که اگه اون هست امیدوارم موفق باشید... 
احتمالا یا تنظیمات سرور برای اون کار درست انجام نشده بود و یا سرور مناسبی برای کاری که مد نظرتون بوده انتخاب نشده 

برای اینکه از بحث اصلی جدا نیافتیم به دوست عزیزمون هم عرض می کنم دنیای نرم افزار یعنی به روز رسانی مداوم ، و تغییر با شرایط روز .
 امروز که Yii 1 هست و کاملا Stable روی همون کار کنید. فردا که Yii 2  اومد مجبورید برنامه هاتون رو با متد جدید به روز کنید. 
به دنیای برنامه نویسی خوش آمدید.

----------


## rezaonline.net

> دوست عزیز این چه پروژه ایی با بازدید بالا هست که همه می تونن ببینن غیر  از بچه های این سایت؟ البته کاری به موضوع ندارم ولی کانفیگ کردن سرور و  نوع سیستم عاملی که روش نصب میشه و نوع سرویس های و تنظیمات سرویس ها و  .... خیلی تو سرعت برنامه تاثیر داره ، شما که سایتی مثل Yii  با اون پیج  رنک و الکسا رنک رو سایت کم بازدیدی می دونید پس لابد منظورتون گوگل هست ،  که اگه اون هست امیدوارم موفق باشید...


لحنتون رو درست به کار ببرید لطفا !!!!
طلبکار که نیستی !؟

سایتی مثل سایت خود فریم ورک یه سایت معمولیه همین ، چرا انقدر بزرگش میکنید قضیه رو  .
با بازنویسی سایت هم با نصف منابع اعلام شده تا 5 برابر کاربر هم اضافه شد و به خوبی از پسش بر میاد .
من منظورم این نیست که Yii پر مصرفه بقیه کم مصرف .
اکثر فریم ورک های قوی پر مصرف هستن .

----------


## peymang

منم برام سوال شد که چرا شاپرک یه سایت معمولیه ولی وب گذر یه سایت با درخواست بالا؟  :متعجب:

----------


## engmmrj

> منم برام سوال شد که چرا شاپرک یه سایت معمولیه ولی وب گذر یه سایت با درخواست بالا؟


سایت شاپرک یک select و insert بیشتر نیست ولی مثلا آمارگیر وب گذر درون هزاران وب سایت استفاده میشه که همین آمار گیر کلی query بالاش رفته، حالا بماند که وب گذر کلی ابزار دیگه  هم دارد .

----------


## MMSHFE

> من منظورم این نیست که Yii پر مصرفه بقیه کم مصرف .
> اکثر فریم ورک های قوی پر مصرف هستن .


درسته. البته این نکته هم ناگفته نماند که اکثر سایتهای بزرگ در حد وبگذر و کلوب و... (شاید هم همه) سرور اختصاصی دارن و نمیان فرضاً روی هاست اشتراکی کار کنن. توی سرور اختصاصی هم چون دستمون برای تنظیمات و... بازه، میشه روی قدرت فریمورکها بیشتر از مصرف منابعشون حساب کنیم که البته باز هم بین فریمورکها ازنظر Performance و مصرف حافظه Yii در رده مطلوبی قرار داره.

----------

